# 2010 World of speed roll call



## gfunk00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Hey I started a roll call thread in the motorsports forum under misc amature racing. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Speed-2010-roll-call!&p=66864230#post66864230 :thumbup:

If you are going to attend let us know on this thread! I know of a couple Audi's going too. UR and S2 ring a bell? This year is going to be out of control!

http://Saltflats.com


----------

